# Mittelwert berechnen



## mchukans (31. Aug 2007)

Hallo kann mir, bitte jemand helfen? Ich würde gerne ein Applet, das den Mittelwert von zwei Fließkommazahlen berechnet haben. Die Oberfläche habe ich schon aber irendiwe funtioniert die Berechnung nicht und ich kann es mir nicht erklären warumjavascript:emoticon('')
Sad
Danke Euch im Voraus schon mal

Hier ist der Code!

import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.Button;
import java.awt.Label;
import java.awt.TextArea;
import java.awt.TextField;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

public class Mittelwert extends Applet implements ActionListener {

	Label label;

	TextField text1, text2, text3;

	Button button1, button2;

	String ziffer1, ziffer2, result;

	Float float1, float2, sum;

	public void init() {
		// Setzen der Labels
		label = new Label("Mittelwerte");
		label.setBounds(100, 160, 30, 20);
		add(label);

		// Setzen der Textareas
		text1 = new TextField("", 20);
		text1.setBounds(110, 180, 30, 150);

		text2 = new TextField("", 20);
		text2.setBounds(300, 170, 30, 150);
		add(text1);
		add(text2);

		button1 = new Button("Rechne Mittelwert");
		button2 = new Button("Löschen");
		add(button1);
		add(button2);

		text3 = new TextField("", 20);
		add(text3);
	}

	public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {

		ziffer1 = text2.getText();
		ziffer2 = text1.getText();
		// Umwandeln der Strings in floats
		float1 = new Float(ziffer1);
		float1 = new Float(ziffer2);

		// m = (x+y)/2;

		if (e.getSource().equals(button1)) {

			System.out.println(text2.getText());
			sum = (float1 + float2) / 2;
			result = sum.toString();
			text3.setText(result);
			text3.getText();
		} else if (e.getSource().equals(button2)) {
			text1.setText("");
			text2.setText("");
			text3.setText("");
		}
	}


}


----------



## Marco13 (31. Aug 2007)

*seufz* ....

float1 = new Float(ziffer1);
float1 = new Float(ziffer2);

Such' da erstmal den Fehler.

Aber es geht auch anders.

float f1 = Float.parseFloat(text2.getText());
float f2 = Float.parseFloat(text2.getText());
float mittlewert = (f1+f2)/2;
String result = String.valueOf(mittelwert);


----------



## Gast (31. Aug 2007)

Danke Marko13


----------

